# Polder gone metric !



## john pen (Mar 8, 2005)

My Polder thermometer has taken upon itself to go metric ! Anyone have any idea how to get back to f from c ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> I don't have one, but i'd say just start pushing combinations of buttons (two at the same time, maybe!).


LMAO!!  Atta girl!!


----------



## john pen (Mar 8, 2005)

tried that Sue..but thanks anyway..took the battery out..pushed buttons in all kinds of combinations..maby I just live to close to Canada...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Couldn't find a manual online but I did find this on their website:

Q:  Can I get a new copy of the operating/assembly instructions for my item? 

A:  Assembly and operating instructions will soon be available here at our website. In the meanwhile please contact consumer customer service at: 914-937-8200 x245 or email info@polder.com with your request. Please include the model number you are referring to. 

Best I can do today...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

If that doesn't work, Try this


----------



## john pen (Mar 8, 2005)

1044 said:
			
		

> Step 1. Turn your Polder over.
> 
> Step 2. Move the switch from C to F.
> 
> Step 3. Turn your Polder over.



Who's dumber than me....I never even saw the tiny switch there..thanks 1044


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2005)

Now if we could just move this whole exchange over to the joke section.    :badgrin:    :badgrin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 8, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> We were always told in school that there would be a day soon when we would have to use the metric system.
> I guess your day has come.  :badgrin:



 :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

If your to close to Canada, then maybe you should start SCREAMING
EH!! At it once in a while, it will change back in no time!!

Cheers


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2005)

:smt082


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 13, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> If your to close to Canada, then maybe you should start SCREAMING
> EH!! At it once in a while, it will change back in no time!!
> 
> Cheers



If this is you Steve I apologize...its hard to fix the memberlist when there is two of the same person!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2005)

Come on Greg...you can do it :!:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Greg strikes again!    :badgrin:    :badgrin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 13, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Greg strikes again!    :badgrin:    :badgrin:



Technically this isn't my fault (this time  )..Steve registered twice as the same person!  OOOPS...One of Steve had to go!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't know . . . . .  :p

Now, Steve is gonna have to re-register.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2005)

Just fix it and stop whining! :smt082


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 13, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> I don't know . . . . .  :p
> 
> Now, Steve is gonna have to re-register.....



No...he registered twice under the same name...so I took one name away...he is still on the Members list as member 100. :-D


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2005)

> No...he registered twice under the same name...so I took one name away...he is still on the Members list as member 100. :-D



Did you take his first name or his last name away? And will he be able to get it back?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":31vs33pe]I don't know . . . . .  :p
> 
> Now, Steve is gonna have to re-register.....



No...he registered twice under the same name...so I took one name away...he is still on the Members list as member 100. :-D[/quote:31vs33pe]
Oh, I see...So you just deleted the wrong one...The one he posted under...LMAO! All his posts are "Guest" now... :p  :p

I know how that goes...  :roll:


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1en6cwic][quote="Niagara River Smoker":1en6cwic]I don't know . . . . .  :p
> 
> Now, Steve is gonna have to re-register.....



No...he registered twice under the same name...so I took one name away...he is still on the Members list as member 100. :-D[/quote:1en6cwic]
Oh, I see...So you just deleted the wrong one...The one he posted under...LMAO! All his posts are "Guest" now... :p  :p

I know how that goes...  :roll:[/quote:1en6cwic]

Yeah... But yours was your own doing.  :-D     :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2005)

1044 said:
			
		

> You killed Steve!?!



You bastard!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah Chris ~ That was my point!


----------

